# Glove help



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

I want to find a new pair of gloves before the season. My last pair ended up freezing and then ripping between every finger. Wondering if you guys could give me some gloves I should look at or if you know any deals left on some. Not looking for something too pricey, just something that will keep me warm/dry during winter and is flexible enough.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Level makes RAD gloves. Though, they are a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

something cheap but wont fall apart...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahaa...yeah...I'm a bit spoiled in that department, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately on something like gloves "cheap" and "won't fall apart" are probably not doing to help you.

Personally I think something from North Face or Mountain Hardwear will keep you warm and also LAST. A glove is going to get beat up when you are a snowboarding so get something quality.

Mountai Hardwear Jalapeno
http://www.rei.com/product/754995

North Face Dilthium
http://www.rei.com/product/754168

Those are not even there top of the line gloves which is what I would actually recommend. Here is the Burton's I got to test. Retail for 75 and I got for 38 bucks  See how they hold up!

Burton Combo
Burton Combo Under Gloves - Men's from Dogfunk.com


I have a pair of North Face Gloves. Pair of Burton Gloves(Just bought them to check quality( and a super nice pair of mittens from North Face that are kind of old but were top quality. Mitten will keep you warmer but to put on bindings etc will prolly have to take your hand out.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Drop makes awesome gloves at a good price point. If you are looking for pipe gloves, look at work gloves like Mechanix. They are snug fitting, leather and come in some pretty cool patterns and colours. I like them when I'm bombing runs in more favourable temperatures. The cost around $20 CDN here and you would be hard-pressed to tell that they are not snowboard gloves. Mechanix Glove Catalogue


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

gotta go with slaughter on this one. best price/quality combo probably has to go to drop.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You should check out Romes new double down. Rome Doubledown Glove | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Generally with gloves, you get what you pay for. The best of the best gloves are going to cost you a bit of coin. I wear Burton gloves for really cold days and then for when its not too bad out (most of the season), I wear GRENADE gloves. However, with the Grenade Gloves I have, you pay more for the design, rather than performance.. although my hands never got cold in them.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mittens keep your hand warmer


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> mittens keep your hand warmer


I have 3 pairs of gloves and in my daypack...


my warm ass pair of mittens for deep powder or crazy storms or blistering cold!


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

So I've searched and found these 2 winter gloves: 
1)The North Face Montana Glove http://thenorthface.com/media/gear/catalog/ASA2/ASA2-001_mag.jpg

2)Rome Focus Glove Save up to 50% on Rome The Focus Snowboard Gloves Black - Mens Glove Snowboards Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

found descent deals on them so... which pair should I pick?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have two pairs of drop gloves, one pair is 3 seasons old and another warmer thicker pair I bought mid season last season just for the cold days. I think I paid about $35 for both pairs on sale and they have no tears or blowout's so far.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I've heard awsome stuff about Rome gloves, though I've yet to use a pair of them myself.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

They both look like nice gloves. I've found that you never really know how warm a glove is until you wear it in the cold. Those temperature ratings on the tags of most gloves are very inaccurate from my experience.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup. For sure. The ratings from company to company tend to differ by alot as well, which makes it difficult to judge how warm something is until you actually try it on the hill. And what one person thinks of gloves is so subjective, since well all have different tastes in what we do and don't like in our gloves.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

haha just asking for opinions... on the rome/northface glove


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd pass on the Northface gloves...I bought my GF a pair that look very similar to those and cost me a buttload of money for basically no reason. I believe I even got her the Goretex versions. In any case they do not keep her hands warm and are just generally not good. She had to go out and buy liners for even regular days on the slope. Now granted I wouldn't exactly call her a cold weather trooper but I bought her a pair of Burton Gore Over gloves to replace them and she freaking loves them. I have a pair of the Burton Under Gloves that are a step above the Gore glove myself that I absolutely love. I've also had very good success with Drop and Level gloves in the past. Dakine makes a quality product and those Rome's look pretty good but I've never worn a pair myself to say


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

burton profile mitt for $12
on sierrasnowboard.com? done.
i actually have a pair and
they feel really nice, but
i havent tried them out on
the snow and i bet there
is a reason for them being $12.
but honestly. TWELVE DOLLARS?!


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

i saw that i need a large though... i'd be pushing it in medium...


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Found a good deal on the Burton Cufflink gloves... what you guys think of them? 
$35 some place else...

Backcountryoutlet.com | Large Image View | Burton Ronin Cufflink Glove - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

those are hot gloves...I wouldn't rock them personally but they are tight


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Level makes RAD gloves. Though, they are a bit on the pricey side.


I second that. I have put mine through alot and they're still going strong. 

As for other gloves check out Gloves - Free Shipping & No Sales Tax


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha, those gloves look like isotoners. Seems like the population here kind of leans toward, Drop, Dakine, Burton, and Rome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I like these gloves. Come with a wrist guard in them. 
Seirus Da Bone Snowboard Glove


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

What's a godly waterproof glove? That's always been my trouble with mitts and gloves. I know my glove is going to get wet, but it seems with every pair i've ever owned, after the second session they lose all waterproofness, and my hands are icicles by the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

I Got a set of columbia mittens, they are good.. pretty cheap at sports authority, and for super cold days I wear some little fuzzy gloves under them. Mittens are the way to go cuz on regular gloves if your hands get wet or sweaty it's impossible to get your fingers back in! especially if you have big hands, unless you get some really loose ass gloves


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

grenades fit pretty good and they come with dope liners that double as spring gloves..although i havent tried mittens yet i hear good things


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> I want to find a new pair of gloves before the season. My last pair ended up freezing and then ripping between every finger. Wondering if you guys could give me some gloves I should look at or if you know any deals left on some. Not looking for something too pricey, just something that will keep me warm/dry during winter and is flexible enough.


I am trying plain leather gloves with no cuff this year. Past years I had the snowboard gloves with the cuff that were made of some kind of canvas material that always ripped at the fingertips. Gonna go straight leather this year.........I'll let you know.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

I have

North Face Extreme HyVent Gloves
Burton Combo Gloves with removable park glove/liner
Full Leather Deep Cold Mittens

The North Face extreme is the best pair. Bought the burton's this year. Will test them out.


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

i remember getting kombi gore-tex gloves for christmas last year and i never heard of them when i saw them but damn those gloves are awesome.they kept my hands warm in freezing temperatures and dry when its slushy out.now all my friends rock kombis and never complained.check em out


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I just ordered these from Burton.
Burton.com

I got them for real cheap. I will post what I think of them when they arrive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

my girl has used Drop gloves since she started, and they are awesome. she's allergic to the cold, and she's never had any problems.

if you want some good gloves but don't want to pay the "snowsport" tax, check out hunting gloves. there are some awesome gloves and mittens made for hunting that are very waterproof and warm, but MUCH cheaper than some hesh boarder mitts. you may be limited in color choice, as many come only in certain camos and orange, but some also come in plain black or white.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

I dont no the name, but I got a pair of these Burton gloves. and they come with these liners that u can put in when its really cold. They are really nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

pbistheshiz said:


> I dont no the name, but I got a pair of these Burton gloves. and they come with these liners that u can put in when its really cold. They are really nice.


I got some Romes that are leather and have this squeege thing that they say is for wiping your goggles......we will see if that works.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

if u want cheap and looks cool...check out the Grenade Gloves Screaming Hand....anybody also know that it looks like the hand in Vampire Hunter D that sucks up souls and evil power and shit!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

brad noble said:


> I got some Romes that are leather and have this squeege thing that they say is for wiping your goggles......we will see if that works.......


Be careful with it, wet lenses+ plasticy/rubbery material= scratched lenses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

i like the burton Combo gloves alot


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a three-fingered glove? I've been looking for a good pair, but I can only find the Burton Ronins and I don't like them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Josh said:


> Does anyone have a three-fingered glove? I've been looking for a good pair, but I can only find the Burton Ronins and I don't like them.


I got some leather Romes which have turned out to be great! They are warm and have not torn or anything..........yet......


----------

